# Clinics for woman and lesbians - in which country



## Mommy09 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi !

I live in Slovenia, and been looking on the web, but cant seem to find clinic for single women and lesbians in EUROPE....Usa no problem...can even do it at home   But Europe is so complicated...each country their own rules...bla, bla....

I was trying to find in which country isnt prohibited for single women to have a baby on their own...

UK is possible. 
Sweden only for lesbians 
Slovenia only couples  
Italy is possible.  ( I read an article, since 2004. but havent find a clinic, so i am not sure. )
Cesk Republic - Brno  

If you know please write the country and the clinic.    

We pray to find good clinics, anough money in our pockets and getting pregnant as fast as its possible


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Mommy09

The clinic that we are having treatment at treats lesbian couples, we find them fab!

London Womens Clinic, Harley Street
www.lwclinic.co.uk

This is our lesbian/gay board, you'll get lots of support and friendship here!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=398.0

Best of luck on your journey  .

Louj 

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Spain is ok, I am having treatment in Spain

Czech treats single women

I thought that Italy had quite strict rules and won't allow the freezing of embryos etc
Also one of the single mums  on here to be went to Denmark for treatment from Italy

Turkey - Jimmed is a clinic lots of UK people go to and they might treat single women

Also maybe post of the treatment abroad and Lesbian and Gay threads as people there may know.

Not sure about Russia, Poland,sweden, ukraine but many people on FF's are havig treatment there.

If you are thinking of coming to the UK then take a look at the **** website and the clinic guides as they say what groups of people and treatments they treat.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## Mommy09 (Dec 14, 2008)

JJ1 i do not know about freezing the eggs.... I just read an article.....than in italy IUI is possible for single women and lesbians...so you will not get misslead....i also read here women in italy go abroad for not being satisfied in their own country...

so many info you can get lost easy


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

Clinic Fertinova in Helsinki, Finland treats singles and lesbians. Also clinics in Estonia treat singles. Invimed in Warsaw, Poland treats singles, but in the near future the law  is probably changing in Poland.

Papillon


----------



## deamanwal (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi, Mommy09.
I'm from Italy. Actually, the Italian law (law 40/2004) forbids sperm/egg donation altogether, even for married women. Many Italian women go to Spain, Belgium, Greece, etc.. 
Luckily, there are plenty of countries where it's legal to treat single women. Here you can find a list of clinics in continental Europe: reprofreedom.blogspot.com.

/links


----------

